# IReally really bad artist burnout. Who else?



## ghammer (Jan 12, 2021)

It's late at night and im reevaluating and need to share. Trying to make a name in the world of art is brutal. I've spent nearly 10 years improving my work, getting better, taking classes. I got a degree in art and worked for many clients, and jobs. It's tough, and I have had really bad timing and luck, and changed my style more times than I can count. What I'm trying to say is that my experience is that most creative fields now are extremely oversaturated and undervalued, and especially in visual arts: taken advantage of. I've tried it all, galleries, online, social media, and none of it was rewarding or worth the time and effort.

What is worth the effort is to draw once in a while and learn something new in a drawing. It's worth it to go outside or look at an animal you like and put it on paper. To meditate through the art. What burnt me out quicker than a pickle was attempting to navigate art social media, youtube, digital art, that world. That world goes 1000 mph and all but the most cult-like devotees to the Insta gods will leave feeling violated. 

I think tonight. After trying my hardest to make it work, will resort to art as another hobby instead of a career. I have a job, I have fitness, friends, but art, though it's one of my deep loves, must remain a tool for relaxation. I can't force it to be a method of income or attention when it doesn't want to be for me. Drawing should serve the artist, and I am hoping it still can in some ways. I want to look past drawing and find new hobbies now.

Really bad artist burnout. Who else?


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 12, 2021)

I think I understand you. 

If I'm allowed to boast a little, over the years I brought my 3D art to near- professional level. But I never made a single cent on it. I cannot fathom making it into a job as I'm sure it would sap all please out of it. And with it, all motivation.

Having more time than I cared for in 2020, I experimentally attempted to work on art for 8 hours daily. As if it was a job. And it didn't succeed. It would require an attitude which I can describe as "It's 8 a.m. People are at their workplaces. I'm at my desk. Produce!" And this is precisely what I'm unable to do, my creativity is too much of a wild thing and it refuses to conform to such "assembly line timing".

Sorry to hear that your attempts ended in a burnout. But thank you for sharing all this. I take it as a warning. I might get around to making furry commissions eventually but art as a career and primary job is not for the likes of us.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

ghammer said:


> It's late at night and im reevaluating and need to share. Trying to make a name in the world of art is brutal. I've spent nearly 10 years improving my work, getting better, taking classes. I got a degree in art and worked for many clients, and jobs. It's tough, and I have had really bad timing and luck, and changed my style more times than I can count. What I'm trying to say is that my experience is that most creative fields now are extremely oversaturated and undervalued, and especially in visual arts: taken advantage of. I've tried it all, galleries, online, social media, and none of it was rewarding or worth the time and effort.
> 
> What is worth the effort is to draw once in a while and learn something new in a drawing. It's worth it to go outside or look at an animal you like and put it on paper. To meditate through the art. What burnt me out quicker than a pickle was attempting to navigate art social media, youtube, digital art, that world. That world goes 1000 mph and all but the most cult-like devotees to the Insta gods will leave feeling violated.
> 
> ...


Hmm..... I always say - that artwork should be a pleasurable thing; and not something one is stressed out with, or aggravated by. And so - if you find that trying to "_make a career out of it_" is too cumbersome for you - and (perhaps) maybe trying to get popular, or derive some income from it, is becoming too stressful - and, they both take away any enjoyment and pleasure that you get out of it - then, it sounds like you're on the right track by just focusing it on a hobby/past-time, and just doing it for your own interests, and less on the popularity factor, or the stress of making it into an income generator. I think it's great to do artwork if you enjoy it; and if you're just doing it "because you want to" though.... and I always encourage people to never give it up fully.

So..... I'd just focus more on the positive things you derive from it..... and less on the stressful things that bother you.


----------



## ghammer (Jan 12, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> I think I understand you.
> 
> If I'm allowed to boast a little, over the years I brought my 3D art to near- professional level. But I never made a single cent on it. I cannot fathom making it into a job as I'm sure it would sap all please out of it. And with it, all motivation.
> 
> ...


Is it normal to be jealous of the people who CAN burn their hours away at it and make it a career? Are these people lucky, crazy, or just meant to do it?


----------



## ghammer (Jan 12, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm..... I always say - that artwork should be a pleasurable thing; and not something one is stressed out with, or aggravated by. And so - if you find that trying to "_make a career out of it_" is too cumbersome for you - and (perhaps) maybe trying to get popular, or derive some income from it, is becoming too stressful - and, they both take away any enjoyment and pleasure that you get out of it - then, it sounds like you're on the right track by just focusing it on a hobby/past-time, and just doing it for your own interests, and less on the popularity factor, or the stress of making it into an income generator. I think it's great to do artwork if you enjoy it; and if you're just doing it "because you want to" though.... and I always encourage people to never give it up fully.
> 
> So..... I'd just focus more on the positive things you derive from it..... and less on the stressful things that bother you.


It's definitely a love/hate relationship. Kind of abusive. How do I get out of it?


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 13, 2021)

ghammer said:


> Is it normal to be jealous of the people who CAN burn their hours away at it and make it a career? Are these people lucky, crazy, or just meant to do it?


For what I've seen, it is fairly normal. A lot of success in art (however defined) depends on simply putting in the time. And those people who _can_ do it, I think they're lucky, being blessed with perseverance and/or self-determination that others just don't have.


----------



## ghammer (Jan 13, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> For what I've seen, it is fairly normal. A lot of success in art (however defined) depends on simply putting in the time. And those people who _can_ do it, I think they're lucky, being blessed with perseverance and/or self-determination that others just don't have.


That's a fair thing to consider. It should be in our nature to support these motivated artists because they really experience a lot of doubt even with the appearance of success. It's just new for me to put art on the backburner and take time off. It feels alien, but necessary.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 15, 2021)

ghammer said:


> It's definitely a love/hate relationship. Kind of abusive. How do I get out of it?


It's kind of up to you, really; but - if you focus on the more positive aspects of it (that you may get out of it) - then, you may find it more fulfilling for yourself, eventually.


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 17, 2021)

I compleeeetely understand where you're coming from, I attempted the same path but came to the same result. It's too damn fast for me, so a hobby is all it'll stay. However the relaxation/meditation and the satisfaction of growth is plenty worth it imo.

As for people who _can_ make work out of it... really, it's just the mindset. The task of drawing for these people isn't as taxing as it is for casual hobbyists. Usually they've been doing it regularly since their early years so it's something they're very comfortable doing, like it's no big deal. Whether or not you can work your way into the mindset is beyond me, perhaps it's just persistent practice. I'm sure it's possible and even quite simple but it wasn't my forte. As for being recognized or financially successful? Whole other animal

The stages make a difference too, I think. Like, I've been pursuing content creation as a career, and while I can get up and grind editing work and put videos together like a full-time job, writing the scripts for these things HAS to come on occasion. But again, I've been editing videos a lot since I was a kid so it's a very comfortable, natural task. I could do it forever. There's also all the nuances, learning to recognize when you need breaks, when you're being forceful with your material (prioritizing finishing a project over the passion that started it), tapping into the "creative ether" rather than being lazy to get something produced... I'm sure these are all things professional artists need to work into their careers as well


----------

